# Orange wet poopy???



## jeffreylee (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone had this and what is causing it? Going on for 2 weeks now.. I tried corrid last week


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just read about a homeopathic treatment for this: 

If diarrhea is dark or light brown, and the condition does not clear up in a day or two then Alum 30 C or 30 X can be given 3-4 times over a couple days. 

If weather is wet and bird has a chill and diarrhea, then Dulcamara 30 C or 30 X will help. 

For diarrhea caused by emotional update, Argentum Nit 30 C or 30 X can be helpful. 

That's from the book: homeopathic treatment for birds by Beryl Chapman

Hope it helps. You can get homeopathic remedies at a health food store for under $20.


----------

